# Front Deck Build



## pbw

Goal: Build front deck from front seat to middle seat. Storage for one battery and baits.

Boat: 1987 Grunman 14 x 38 inch bottom

Supplies:

2x2 wood boards
Simpson Strong tie # rtb22 (I could only find these at home depot)
8x3/4 Self Tapping metal screws
Wood Screws
*will add more later


I'm using the Strong ties to connect the wood to the boats ribs (I'm surprised how strong they are once connected I can stand on one). Once I have all of the stringers installed I'll connect them together. 

Current waiting on my drill's battery pack to recharge!


----------



## Waterwings

Cool! I like these step-by-step projects, as someone can always garner some good tips/ideas from them


----------



## pbw

Okay I'm calling it a night ran out of brackets! Off to Home depot in the morning. Starting to link them all together!






If you look at the photo above, in the center of the stringers the previous person cut a tunnel under the middle seat! I'm thinking of boxing this in with some tin or wood/plastic and making a rod holder it could hold 7 ft 2inch of rods!












Below trying to see how much reinforcing to do for the seat mount.


----------



## Waterwings

Lookin' good!  

Great idea for rod storage! With the additional room under the new deck you could possibly build-in one or two small storage boxes.


----------



## Jim

Looking good! 

Thanks for doing the build in progress picture taking. =D> This will for sure help others out.


----------



## pbw

Jim said:


> Thanks for doing the build in progress picture taking. =D> This will for sure help others out.



That is my internal goal! When I found tinboats.net I was looking for how-to and ways to do this. I just found a few photos of finished boats with maybe one in progress photo. So! I'm try to document this and then in the end video how stable the boat is after all this.

If I'm doing something wrong or you know a better way let me know. Or If you wonder how I'm doing something let me know I already have two questions I'm going to answer after lunch.


----------



## Waterwings

As an afterthought of my previous post, is there any flotation foam in the boat? If not, maybe you could section-off/use the port/stbd sides under the new deck to fill with foam. Probably wouldn't add any noticable weight all all.


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> As an afterthought of my previous post, is there any flotation foam in the boat? If not, maybe you could section-off/use the port/stbd sides under the new deck to fill with foam. Probably wouldn't add any noticable weight all all.



Only a little under the seats! I'm thinking about doing that, there will be several good places for this when I get the decking structure finished.


----------



## Waterwings

Cool! I would think that the spray-in foam insulation made for sealing cracks at home would work well, as it's high-expansion and would fill-up a void pretty good.


----------



## bassboy1

Waterwings said:


> Cool! I would think that the spray-in foam insulation made for sealing cracks at home would work well, as it's high-expansion and would fill-up a void pretty good.


Be cheaper to buy some of the 2 part marine foam, and mix and pour it. Priced it out before. Plus, some people say that insulation foam is an open cell, which would absorb water, but I haven't checked that.


----------



## Waterwings

bassboy1 said:


> Be cheaper to buy some of the 2 part marine foam, and mix and pour it. Priced it out before. Plus, some people say that insulation foam is an open cell, which would absorb water, but I haven't checked that.



Good point. Not sure if it's open or closed-cell foam either.


----------



## pbw

Update!

Got some more work done this morning, changed some of the braces around, getting ready to go pickup our new mattress :shock: be back later.






















Its slow moving but progress is moving!


----------



## Waterwings

pbw said:


> Update!
> 
> Got some more work done this morning, changed some of the braces around, getting ready to go pickup our new mattress :shock: be back later.
> Its slow moving but progress is moving!



Your're putting a mattress in the boat to!? Just kidding! :wink: 

Progress is lookin' good!


----------



## mtnbasser

i like what your doing there. you going to have 1 heck of a casting deck when your done...


----------



## mtnbasser

you gonna use 3/4 in plywood for the deck? i ended up using 3/4" treated and man its heavy. if yo are garage keeping it, you may be able to get away with non-treated cut down on the weight alot


----------



## bassboy1

mtnbasser said:


> you gonna use 3/4 in plywood for the deck? i ended up using 3/4" treated and man its heavy. if yo are garage keeping it, you may be able to get away with non-treated cut down on the weight alot


Don't use pressure treated anyway. Certain kinds react with aluminum, and cause the aluminum to corrode real quickly. Use the furniture grade (no knots on the outside plys) and coat it with some sort of water sealer, or oil based paint.


----------



## mtnbasser

bassboy, i want aware of treated lumber corroding aluminium. I have had treated on my rig for 5 or 6 years with no vissible corrosion.[/quote]


----------



## bassboy1

mtnbasser said:


> bassboy, i want aware of treated lumber corroding aluminium. I have had treated on my rig for 5 or 6 years with no vissible corrosion.


Not all do. But, it is not worth taking the chance. Plus, the water sealer on the regular ply is lighter.


----------



## pbw

I really don't know what kind of plywood to use. I went last night thinking I would get 5/8 plywood but I've never paid any attention to all the types of plywood.

I would use OSB board but some things scare me from it...


----------



## pbw

No updates today end up driving my father-in-laws truck to pickup a dining room table. So much for picking up plywood in it! Tomorrow I'll be back on track!


----------



## bassboy1

pbw said:


> I really don't know what kind of plywood to use. I went last night thinking I would get 5/8 plywood but I've never paid any attention to all the types of plywood.
> 
> I would use OSB board but some things scare me from it...


Don't use OSB. 
There are 2 major grades of ply, that can be found at lowes/home depot. First is sheathing. It often has a mediocre ply on one side, and knotty ole things on the other. It is the cheapest, and is mostly used for sheathing, and subfloors on houses. Occasionally, you can find a pallet of this stuff that has a great ply on one side, and a fairly good one on the other. Sometimes the trees they cut it from don't have many knots, but since it hasn't been gone over with a machine to fix it, they still sell it as sheating.
The next is furniture grade (not sure of the actual name) It has footballs in all the voids on the outside plys. It is probably what you want. It is a little pricier, but worth it.

Now, HD/lowes also carry plys with a veneer of a hard wood on them. They are for making furniture with, where you want the wood finish, but don't want to use the real wood, and can't stand that vinyl wood on the MDF, and LDF that much of the cheap furniture is made from. You don't need this, as it is just extra money for something that will be covered by carpet. Now, there is also Birch ply, which is better for certain things, especially when spar varnish will be used, but you don't want that either, as it is rather pricey. 

From what I remember, the furniture grade is only in 1/2 and 3/4. (it is in more, but we are looking at a range from 1/2 to 3/4). The sheathing is available in 5/8 as well. You could do just fine with 1/2, especially seeing how close your structure is. Unless you find a great batch of sheathing, you should stick with the furniture grade 1/2 and a good coat of water sealer.


----------



## pbw

I know osb isn't the best option but it does have advantages, but if water get to it, its over johnny!

Ah First I need to finish the framing. Then see how much wood I need for the deck. Unsure what size I hope I can get by with 1/2 inch. I may buy osb or thick card board to make a template with first. I don't want to destroy a nice piece of plywood with my bad jig saw skills.


----------



## pbw

Also I need some help/thoughts! How to support the plywood that will run over to the edges of the boat. 

I've got a couple in my head just looking for some different concepts.


----------



## Waterwings

I'm at work right now (on our infamous 30 minute lunch break), but when I get home, and nothing overrides my time, tonight I'll try to generate a drawing of an idea I have and send it to you.


----------



## mtnbasser

pbw, you may not have to add support to the edges of your deck, depending on how ya support it all. if you run stringers down the length of the deck and get some 3/4" plywood it may support weight on the edges. you could cut the decking material to fit then puzzle piece it together and get a feel for how strong it is. I have a gap on my deck between the last stringer and the edge and does fine, and I'm a big ole boy..280'ish...


----------



## pbw

Progress updated! Finishing up framing, just two more stud/supports on starboard side remaining.

















Below is how I'm connecting to the front studs to the boat, need to buy a couple more brackets.


----------



## Waterwings

Lookin' good!  . Are you going to seal all of the wood bracing before you put the deck down, especially any plywood edges that would soak-up water fairly quick?


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> Lookin' good!  . Are you going to seal all of the wood bracing before you put the deck down, especially any plywood edges that would soak-up water fairly quick?



Yes sir! I've been hitting the ends of the boards with some water sealer before installing them. Once I finished the supports I'll give them two coats of sealer.


----------



## bassboy1

If it were mine, and I were exactly where you are, using your design for the framing, here is what I would do, provided it doesn't mess up any storage locker plans. 




Everything diagrammed is just more of the 2 x 2s you have been using. The red is what I would definitely do. The black is what I would probably do, but at my house, we overbuild everything. In fact, when we build our houses, we look at code, and make it much better quality than code. Most builders will look at how to make a design meet code.
You are right about not wanting the edges to hang free. Plywood will not cantilever well.  Sure, you don't stand that far over often, but once you do a time or two, it will start loosening up the screws holding it down to middle stringers. (as in pulling through)

Just my 2 cents worth. Take it or leave it, as you must.


----------



## Waterwings

Can't wait to see the finished product! 
I had an afterthought after I sent you the sketches: You could use a hole saw and drill maybe a 1" diameter hole in the center of each of the gussets and use the holes as a raceway to run cables through. Just another thought.


----------



## pbw

Below are my plans.

Yellow = flotation foam.
Green = Storage 
Blue = rod locker but it will be access via end of middle bench seat
red = seat location


----------



## Jim

Sounds like you got a plan! Thats awesome!


----------



## mtnbasser

i think i may be ignorant when comes to this, so i'll ask the ?....is float foam really needed?????? does it make your boat any more boyant ??? does it float higher in the water under normal conditions ??? I'm just not up on the concept thats why im asking ???


----------



## Captain Ahab

The float foam will prevent the boat from sinking in an emergency - it will actually lower the water line slightly because of the weight of the foam. (Think of it this way, the foam is still heavier then air so it does nothing to effect displacement - much like adding a load of wood could sink a boat - despite the fact that wood floats)

The foam will also deaden sound - and in a tin boat this is nice


----------



## Popeye

If you block the sections off that you are going to fill with foam, and fill them full would that give you any deck support? Otherwise I was thinking a fore to aft stringer with angled supports to the next inboard vertical support.


----------



## bassboy1

Yes it will, to a point. That stuff (the two part expanding foam - not great stuff) is very strong. But, more than adding strength, it adds stiffness. Keeps stringers from flexing (especially in larger boats, when the stringers are formed aluminum, and upwards of 10 inches high, on edge), and keeps the deck a tad solider to walk upon. To pour that stuff, you will need to block off all but the top. This stuff will fill EVERY void you have. Then, you mix a small amount and pour quickly (starts expanding in a matter of seconds, and you have less than a minute to pour after mixing it. Then, you pour a LITTLE bit in the void. It will expand a lot. Don't put anything to hold it down or conpress it, as it doesn't expand, and actually has more strength fully expanded. Plus, it is so strong, it will probably break what you put there. Let it "grow," over the top of the stringers, then cut it down later. 
The best way to do this, is mix small batches, and put a few layers in. There is a calculation on many of the sites that sells it, stating how many cubic feet supports how many pounds. You want to at least equal the weight of the boat. If you can't get the full amount to fit, don't bother putting any in, as it is a waste of money, as the boat will sink anyway.


----------



## Popeye

For your rod locker I saw someone on another site used plastic tubes in the front part of his rod locker. Seems like if you used them you wouldn't need to worry about walling the entire locker compartment in. I think he said they were golf bag tubes.


----------



## BensalemAngler

This is exciting to watch, I can't wait to see the finished product. Nice Job.


----------



## redbug

I have seen plastic tubes with bungee cord holder on the end to hold casting rods and they have oval ones to hold spinning rods these would work well for you you could even tie them in place under the deck and use the spray foam to secure them.just be sure to plug the ends 
the project looks good keep the pictures coming

Are you going to use bins in the storage areas?

Wayne


----------



## Jim

AnAngler said:


> This is exciting to watch, I can't wait to see the finished product. Nice Job.



I agree!


----------



## the hammer

How do you plan on setting up a template to cut your deck layout?


----------



## Popeye

the hammer said:


> How do you plan on setting up a template to cut your deck layout?



Get a refrigerator box


----------



## Jim

flounderhead59 said:


> the hammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you plan on setting up a template to cut your deck layout?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a refrigerator box
Click to expand...



That will work...good idea!


----------



## Popeye

Jim said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you plan on setting up a template to cut your deck layout?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a refrigerator box
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That will work...good idea!
Click to expand...


I've also found that to get a smoother edge when cutting a template from heavy cardboard is to use my dremmel with one of those rotosaw, spiral type cutter looking thingys (sorry that's the technical term)


----------



## Jim

flounderhead59 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a refrigerator box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will work...good idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've also found that to get a smoother edge when cutting a template from heavy cardboard is to use my dremmel with one of those rotosaw, spiral type cutter looking thingys (sorry that's the technical term)
Click to expand...


I have one of those! Almost cut my hand off one day trying to remove the diving board....dont ask. LOL!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> I have one of those! Almost cut my hand off one day trying to remove the diving board....dont ask. LOL!



Your boat has a diving board? COOL


----------



## Popeye

On most ships, they are called planks. Argh, matey :lol:


----------



## bassboy1

Another way to do this, is to run a line, from bow to stern, right down the centerline. Then using a chalkline, put that same line on the ply. Every six inches, take a measurement on the boat, perpendicular to the string. Then, put a mark on the plywood the same distance from the string. Then, when you are done, just "connect the dots."


----------



## Waterwings

Whew! After it's all done you're gonna have to give the boat a good name!


----------



## pbw

Update before I run to lowes for supplies.

As you see below I'm 90 percent finished with the framing. Just need to build the support for the sides.


----------



## Jim

=D> 


Awesome man!


----------



## Waterwings

Great job on the framing!


----------



## mtnbasser

MAN thats rock'n! you can get 2 guys up there fishing!!! hmmmm your giving me some ideas


----------



## the hammer

Jim said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you plan on setting up a template to cut your deck layout?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a refrigerator box
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That will work...good idea!
Click to expand...


The refrigerator box sounds like a good idea, it didn't work too well for me. I even kept the box out in the rain for several times to reduce the stiffness of the cardboard.


----------



## Waterwings

Maybe find a roll of heavy craft/wrapping paper. It'll be easier to form it along the sides of the hull for a rough template, sketch a line with a pencil of the shape, then "finesse" it to the final shape and trim with scissors. Just a recommendation, and easier than working with cardboard. 

Another way you could try would find a pair of dividers (or a school compass with pencil, lay the paper or cardboard close to the hull sides, place the pointy end of compass along the hull, then "trace" the hull shape onto the paper with the pencil portion. Just another thought.


----------



## Popeye

Waterwings said:


> Another way you could try would find a pair of dividers (or a school compass with pencil, lay the paper or cardboard close to the hull sides, place the pointy end of compass along the hull, then "trace" the hull shape onto the paper with the pencil portion. Just another thought.



Sort of like the way you custom fit kitchen cabinets. I suk at that too. That's man invented construction grade adhesive and caulk. :lol:


----------



## pbw

For the sides of the framing I owe it all to Waterwings! I figure if this thing works (floats) out well I owe him a day on my local lake on the front deck! 

He provided a great little cad/picture of gusset to support the sides of the framing. Last night I did a test cut of the gusset. Tonight I'm going to redo my template so the angle closely follows the boats side.






BETA GUSSET 1.0


----------



## nicdicarlo

Looks great. That thing is going to be bombproof. I like to use CAD to figure out stuff like that too...it makes me feel professional...plus you can get the exact dimensions before you start.


----------



## Captain Ahab

nicdicarlo said:


> Looks great. That thing is going to be bombproof. I like to use CAD to figure out stuff like that too...it makes me feel professional...plus you can get the exact dimensions before you start.



NicD
You have access to and the ability to use CAD? I have a project in my driveway

I will use aluminum supports - but same idea as what is done above


----------



## nicdicarlo

I use AutoCAD a lot on my computer at work. I'm not a trained drafter, but I have a pretty good knowledge of the program and can create pretty nice figures. I made a nice layout of my crawdad in preparation for building the new flooring. PM me if you want me to whip something up for you...I'm always looking for stuff to do at work thats not actually work related. :twisted:


----------



## Jim

nicdicarlo said:


> I use AutoCAD a lot on my computer at work. I'm not a trained drafter, but I have a pretty good knowledge of the program and can create pretty nice figures. I made a nice layout of my crawdad in preparation for building the new flooring. PM me if you want me to whip something up for you...I'm always looking for stuff to do at work thats not actually work related. :twisted:



Save the plan for the crawdad, I might need it If I can score a cheap crawdad over the winter.


----------



## nicdicarlo

Jim, will do. I currently have a drawing with the dimensions of the boat, the internal framwork, and the usable floor space. Once I decide how excactly I want to cut the floor I will make an "AS BUILT" figure. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Waterwings

pbw,

Glad to help!  . 

I don't know a thing about autocad; I made the rough sketches of the gussets on MSPaint, so I'm glad they weren't to bad and conveyed the idea I had


----------



## pbw

Updated gussets are done, need more mounting hardware I'll get it tomorrow. Then I'll connect the gusset with 2x2 and be done framing! After that I'll install new wiring and cut decking while waiting for Flotation foam and other parts. 

The picture make them look unlevel but i've about wore my level out ensuring they arent!


----------



## Waterwings

Looks plenty sturdy to me, and I'm glad my idea worked out for you


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> Looks plenty sturdy to me, and I'm glad my idea worked out for you




Yea I own you one.


----------



## Waterwings

> Yea I own you one.




Nope, you let me in on the design phase so to speak. Consider it even


----------



## bassboy1

I like the idea of the gussets. But, as some of yall have figured out from my posts, I can't leave good enough alone.  
So here is my 2 dollars worth (inflation)
You may want a bit of support on your four corners. I circled all four, but only the rearward 2 corners may need it.


----------



## pbw

bassboy1 said:


> I like the idea of the gussets. But, as some of yall have figured out from my posts, I can't leave good enough alone.
> So here is my 2 dollars worth (inflation)
> You may want a bit of support on your four corners. I circled all four, but only the rearward 2 corners may need it.



Where is the circled photo?


----------



## Jim

pbw said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of the gussets. But, as some of yall have figured out from my posts, I can't leave good enough alone.
> So here is my 2 dollars worth (inflation)
> You may want a bit of support on your four corners. I circled all four, but only the rearward 2 corners may need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the circled photo?
Click to expand...



LOL! bassboy1 always does that!


----------



## bassboy1

Did I forget the picture AGAIN????
Yes, as Jim said, I do it all the time. 
Here it is.


----------



## pbw

bassboy1 said:


> Did I forget the picture AGAIN????
> Yes, as Jim said, I do it all the time.
> Here it is.




That is my plan!


----------



## pbw

NO updates today I'm staying inside and resting before this dang cold takes me over!


----------



## pbw

I can't hear very well dang cold! 


I finished all my framing. I've put on my test small sheet of plywood 5/8 and jumped up and down! Its solid.











Then I starting putting on several coats of water proofing.






Third coat drying







Now I need my plywood, going to borrow a truck soon to purchase it.

My flotation foam hopefully is in UPS hands.


----------



## Waterwings

It's gonna be great!


----------



## bassboy1

Lookin' good. But, I think this should be your excuse to buy a truck.  

EVERYBODY needs a good ole' pickup. :lol:


----------



## pbw

bassboy1 said:


> Lookin' good. But, I think this should be your excuse to buy a truck.
> 
> EVERYBODY needs a good ole' pickup. :lol:



Yea I'd like a Tacoma. Who's buying?


----------



## Jim

pbw said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' good. But, I think this should be your excuse to buy a truck.
> 
> EVERYBODY needs a good ole' pickup. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I'd like a Tacoma. Who's buying?
Click to expand...


Im not selling mine! LOL! But when it finally dies Im going to buy another tacoma or maybe even a tundra If I can afford the gas.


----------



## redbug

I love my tundra!! it is like riding on my sofa!!! and while towing my triton it doesn't strain at all 

the boat project looks great


----------



## pbw

I think tonight or tomorrow morning in true redneck style I'll take the boat to pickup the plywood. :lol:


----------



## bassboy1

pbw said:


> I think tonight or tomorrow morning in true redneck style I'll take the boat to pickup the plywood. :lol:


Have I ever posted this picture??





We were on vacation at the vacation house my mothers cousin owns, so we always try to do a bit for the house while we are there. Well, we come back from fishing, and couldn't get in the driveway, cause mom had gone overboard with the pruners. Seeing as we were on vacation, we didn't have the truck....


----------



## mtnbasser

LOL...bassboy that reminds me of when I was moving last summer..It was our last trip from the old house to the new. I loaded up the boat with all my tools from the garage, battery charger, and assorted other crap. I had the bed of the truck loaded down as well. It was like bill dance met the clampets. Also i loaded up our 2 cats in cardboard boxes and put them in the xtended cab..I started the trip and the cats were screaming bloody murder...Thats when i heard it, the shredding of card board..one of the cats was tearing, chewing threw the card board box...I was like holy crap that cat is going to get out and eat me alive....So i was reaching back trying to console the cat, and keep her head shoved in the box all while driving. The next thing i know she was in the passenger seat. Thank the lord she calmed down and just road with me..I thought for sure I was going off the road with a cat stuck to my head...


----------



## Waterwings

pbw,

any progress on the front deck to share with us?  

(guys, I'm thinking he's getting the deck laid, carpeted, etc, and gonna post a really cool completed deck pic) :-k


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> pbw,
> 
> any progress on the front deck to share with us?
> 
> (guys, I'm thinking he's getting the deck laid, carpeted, etc, and gonna post a really cool completed deck pic) :-k



I wish  It hasn't stopping raining here yet! Been raining all weekend! I need it to to stop for a view few minutes so I can run to lowes to get plywood and carpet. 

I'm getting antys i've been cleaning and sorting my tools.


----------



## Waterwings

Pouring-down rain here also at the moment. I was at Tom Wallace Park (Fairdale) yesterday with some students for a competition. Cold and rainy (off & on) most of the day. We left the school at 5:30 am and I finally got to my house at 5:30pm. A long day out in the cold and dampness.


----------



## Popeye

mtnbasser,

We have cat that likes to go for rides. When we do along road trip he will sit on top of a cooler or suitcase and watch out the windows. He'll yowl like all get out taking him to the truck but once in he likes it. The female isn't real fond of traveling though. She just crawls under something and hides for most of the trip.


----------



## pbw

Still raining here! Really is it going to ever stop?


----------



## Waterwings

It _finally_ quit raining here this morning, but it's dang cold! 36 degrees and breezy. High tomorow is 46. Posssible snow Saturday :shock: . I'm ready for Spring now!


----------



## bassboy1

I wish it would rain here.  
Sprinkled for a bit today, but that is the extent of it. 'twas 80 degrees this past Sunday.


----------



## pbw

Ta dah! I'm off to lowes to get plywood, nice day plus I've borrowed my father-in-laws truck. 8)


----------



## Waterwings

bassboy1 said:


> I wish it would rain here.
> Sprinkled for a bit today, but that is the extent of it. 'twas 80 degrees this past Sunday.



80 degrees! :shock: . _Still_ drizzling rain here off & on, but the temp did reach 49!


----------



## Waterwings

pbw said:


> Ta dah! I'm off to lowes to get plywood, nice day plus I've borrowed my father-in-laws truck. 8)



Cool! Time to make some sawdust!


----------



## bassboy1

Waterwings said:



> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it would rain here.
> Sprinkled for a bit today, but that is the extent of it. 'twas 80 degrees this past Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 degrees! :shock: . _Still_ drizzling rain here off & on, but the temp did reach 49!
Click to expand...

 Earlier this week, our high was 40. Oh, I HATED that. now, we are back up in the high 60s. Drizzling on and off here. We need a lot more though. We are short about 25 inches this year. My home lake, which is a large hydroelectric reservoir, is about 6 feet below winter pool, and winter pool is 17 feet below full pool. All the ramps were made to stop at winter pool, as the lake was never designed to go lower.


----------



## pbw

Two sheets of 3/4 inch plywood is now resting in the garage. I'm getting up super early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Waterwings

Drink some coffee first before you light-off the power tools! Don't want to be groggy, especially when using the ones with blades! :shock:


----------



## pbw

I drank some redbull!

Got my template made yesterday, had some other things I had to work on after that. Today I hope to start cutting plywood.


----------



## Waterwings

pbw said:


> I drank some redbull!
> 
> Got my template made yesterday, had some other things I had to work on after that. Today I hope to start cutting plywood.



Sounds good! Continue documenting the build with pics. You've got a good "how-to" going!


----------



## pbw

I'm back in action in the garage.....

First I made a template using OSB board its cheap and its same thickness as my plywood.











Then using my OSB template I transfered the design onto my ext. pin 3/4 plywood.






Then I put back on all my safety equipment... glasses, ear plugs, and a lucky Cubs hat.






Cutting was done with jig saw....












Then while checking for level I noticed my front step of alum on the boat is completely unlevel. 





Back out to the garage to finish the back piece.


----------



## Waterwings

Looks good!  

Everyone needs a lucky cap! :lol: . You have heat in your garage? Mine is about 30 degrees right now! :shock:


----------



## pbw

https://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5131258

I've got two of these going full steam! I only have two outside facing walls. Its about 61-64 in my garage now.


----------



## pbw

Okay Progress. Finished cutting decking for today. 

Before Screwing it down need the following...

Wiring (unsure where to purchase this (probably car audio store) think I'm going to run 4 gauge to trolling motor, and 10 to fish finder, then 10 to lights. I can't decided where to put wiring controls and fuses.

Foam may wait till spring its not going to be warm enough.

Need to box in my storage boxes.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice! We go out to the garage to have a cigarette (don't smoke in the house anymore), and it's a bit chilly out there! Makes you smoke quicker, lol. Come warm weather, the boat goes back in the garage


----------



## Waterwings

pbw said:


> Okay Progress. Finished cutting decking for today.
> 
> Before Screwing it down need the following...
> 
> Wiring (unsure where to purchase this (probably car audio store) think I'm going to run 4 gauge to trolling motor, and 10 to fish finder, then 10 to lights. I can't decided where to put wiring controls and fuses.
> 
> Foam may wait till spring its not going to be warm enough.
> 
> Need to box in my storage boxes.



Not quite sure, but I think you could use 6 gage wire to the tm. I'm sure someone on here can add their input just to be sure.


----------



## bassboy1

6 should get you plenty. Many times, the factory lead, going to the plug on the TM is 8 gauge. Unless the run is a real long one, 6 shouldn't kill ya. As far as wiring, you could have picked it up at Lowes when you went yesterday. They sell it by the foot there (and, their pricing is usually better than HD on bulk wire). 6 gauge wire is 6 gauge wire, no matter what application it is used for. You will need a large crimper. We usually borrow the ones from dads shop. You _might_ be able to get by with a large pair of lineman's pliers, but don't hold me on that. Or, you could get all screw connectors, and do away with the crimper all together. As far as where to put controls, and fuses, the controls should be where you plan to be the most. In the past, we have put all our fuses right before the unit. But, in our next build, we will probably have a fuse box, with all the fuses in one central location. If you have a set location for your battery, I would place all the switches near there, or you have a lot of extra wiring, and therefor current loss. No need for the wiring to go from the battery in the bow, to the stern control box, back to the bow lights, or vica versa. If you don't have a set place for the battery, the location of the control panel will determine battery placement. I have heard that getting a piece of plexiglass, and painting the backside black, then mounting all your switches in it, makes a great looking fuse panel.


----------



## pbw

My wiring concern is should I run one big wire to the front, then break it out to run my tm and fish finder. I don't want to cause any noise on the fish finder wiring.


----------



## pbw

Okay back on the plywood thickness topic. Some discussions with Waterwings on 3/8 plywood versus 3/4 plywood on weight. I now have two sets of front decking cut from plywood. The weight of 3/4 plywood decking is 47 pounds, weight of 3/8 is 18 pounds.

This morning I went out to my local small lake to see how both would work on the water. I wanted to ensure the boat wouldn't sit to low in the water. 

Photos below are with 3/4 inch plywood decking. It felt really stable.








Now with me standing on the boat






Photos below are with 3/8 plywood decking. I could tell the boat had less weight, it was stable but I felt 3/4 seemed more stable maybe due to just having more weight.








Now with me standing on the boat





Now time for the videos I've got them on youtube linked below

3/4 plywood decking test - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSNjMavhjOI

3/8 plywood decking test- (i get on the rear decking which is crazy heavy in this video!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYnXMhBb3xI

Thoughts? I'm going to work on attaching the decking after I hear comments...I'm thinking 3/8 right now.


----------



## alumacraftjoe

If I were you I'd go with the 3/8 inch. Once you get your gear trolling motor, batteries, even another person, you will appreciate not having so much weight in the decking. You did a great job with the support so I don't think you will have any issues with the 3/8. Just my 2 cents so take it for what it's worth...


----------



## Jim

I agree with Joe! Man that looks good pbw! I hope you took a couple of quick casts while out there? :wink:


----------



## pbw

Jim said:


> I agree with Joe! Man that looks good pbw! I hope you took a couple of quick casts while out there? :wink:



Nope I didn't take a rod/reel


----------



## bassboy1

From those videos, it seems you stepped a lot more gingerly on the 3/4. 

Now, looking at that video, with the 3/8s, your stern is heavier. Now, seeing as the bow deck is larger, when you put the 3/4 in, it balanced out that heavy stern. Now, where were you planning on putting your batteries, what kind of trolling motors do you have (bow, or transom or both) and are you planning to put an outboard on? 
If much of your weight is in the bow (batteries, trolling motors, you etc) I would go with 3/8. If you are planning on an outboard (in which you will be driving from the stern) you will probably want the 3/4s, unless you have a lot of weight up in the bow, that you don't during the test. 
Trying to get a stern heavy boat, with a mediocre amount of power, to plane, isn't easy. For example, if I had stick steering in my 12 footer, (so I would be in the bow) so that more weight would be forward, I am fairly confident that my 4 deluxe would plane it. Right now, my top speed is a fair amount faster than the hull speed of my boat, but the bow is out of the water, and I don't have enough stern lift.


----------



## pbw

bassboy1 said:


> From those videos, it seems you stepped a lot more gingerly on the 3/4.
> 
> Now, looking at that video, with the 3/8s, your stern is heavier. Now, seeing as the bow deck is larger, when you put the 3/4 in, it balanced out that heavy stern. Now, where were you planning on putting your batteries, what kind of trolling motors do you have (bow, or transom or both) and are you planning to put an outboard on?
> If much of your weight is in the bow (batteries, trolling motors, you etc) I would go with 3/8. If you are planning on an outboard (in which you will be driving from the stern) you will probably want the 3/4s, unless you have a lot of weight up in the bow, that you don't during the test.
> Trying to get a stern heavy boat, with a mediocre amount of power, to plane, isn't easy. For example, if I had stick steering in my 12 footer, (so I would be in the bow) so that more weight would be forward, I am fairly confident that my 4 deluxe would plane it. Right now, my top speed is a fair amount faster than the hull speed of my boat, but the bow is out of the water, and I don't have enough stern lift.



Yes some yah000 was trying out his canoe and I'm going to guess he has never seen or used one ever! He gave up after a few minutes then I did the 3/8 test....

TM is bow mount. Battery was in the boat. I'm going to mount another battery maybe in the front too..


----------



## bassboy1

With 2 batteries, and a bow mount troller, I would stick with the 3/8s. If in the future, you get an outboard, you can work out the details then.


----------



## pbw

bassboy1 said:


> With 2 batteries, and a bow mount troller, I would stick with the 3/8s. If in the future, you get an outboard, you can work out the details then.



The outboard is coming in summer, ~9 hp honda or yamaha


----------



## Waterwings

Looks great!  

Did the boat feel more stable in a side-to-side motion using the 3/4" or the 3/8"? The reason I ask, is because the 3/4" is heavier than the 3/8, plus the deck (especially on the front) is above the waterline, so you have more weight in the side-to-side movement. The higher up you go with weight above the waterline, the more side-to-side motion you'll have as you increase height (as when sitting in a pedastal seat as an example). In ship building/design it's called the Righting Arm/Moment.

As mentioned above, you still have to add the weight of gear _and_ the carpet (carpet won't be much weight, but it's additional weight above the waterline). An additional battery mid-ships on centerline would add somewhat to a lower center of gravity and posssibly bring the bow down some for the trim fore & aft.

If the 3/4 & 3/8 pieces are identical in size (width/length), I'd mount the 3/8, pull it off and then use it as a template for drilling screw holes in the 3/4. Clamp them together before drilling. Then you'll have two thicknesses of decking (with identical screw holes) to use if one proves to be better than the other (stability-wise).

As a recommnedation, whether you use the 3/8 or 3/4, I'd get some fender washers to put under the deck where your seat mounts will bolt on, and use Ny-lock nuts. Once the seats are mounted, take the boat, gear, & your wife or someone else back to the lake and do another float/stability test to see how it rides. I think it's turned-out great and you're gonna have some good fishing times with it.


----------



## Nickk

it looks great so far, it's going to be great! I'd say go with the 3/8 if it feels good underfoot since you'll undoubtedly be adding weight with gear and motors(anchor?).

Those vids didn't end the way most would on YouTube :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Personally o would go with the thicker 3/4". You are only looking at 29lbs difference and the durability of the thicker plywood would make me go that way.


----------



## Waterwings

pbw,

Good thing you did your test yesterday! It's currently 34* here, winds still clipping pretty good, and snow showers predicted for tomorrow! :shock: 

I'm ready for Spring now!!!!


----------



## pbw

Nickk said:


> it looks great so far, it's going to be great! I'd say go with the 3/8 if it feels good underfoot since you'll undoubtedly be adding weight with gear and motors(anchor?).
> 
> Those vids didn't end the way most would on YouTube :lol:



If you look in the photos I have an anchor mounted in the rear.

Yea I'm glad I didn't pull a Bill Dance and go in the drink...


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Did the boat feel more stable in a side-to-side motion using the 3/4" or the 3/8"? The reason I ask, is because the 3/4" is heavier than the 3/8, plus the deck (especially on the front) is above the waterline, so you have more weight in the side-to-side movement. The higher up you go with weight above the waterline, the more side-to-side motion you'll have as you increase height (as when sitting in a pedastal seat as an example). In ship building/design it's called the Righting Arm/Moment.
> 
> As mentioned above, you still have to add the weight of gear _and_ the carpet (carpet won't be much weight, but it's additional weight above the waterline). An additional battery mid-ships on centerline would add somewhat to a lower center of gravity and posssibly bring the bow down some for the trim fore & aft.
> 
> If the 3/4 & 3/8 pieces are identical in size (width/length), I'd mount the 3/8, pull it off and then use it as a template for drilling screw holes in the 3/4. Clamp them together before drilling. Then you'll have two thicknesses of decking (with identical screw holes) to use if one proves to be better than the other (stability-wise).
> 
> As a recommnedation, whether you use the 3/8 or 3/4, I'd get some fender washers to put under the deck where your seat mounts will bolt on, and use Ny-lock nuts. Once the seats are mounted, take the boat, gear, & your wife or someone else back to the lake and do another float/stability test to see how it rides. I think it's turned-out great and you're gonna have some good fishing times with it.



I didn't really notice a difference in stableness (is this a word?) in 3/4 or 3/8. 

Fender washers check! Good thought.

The front deck is awesome, the previous front deck was junk. I guess next winter or fall I'm going to tear out the heavy rear deck..


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> pbw,
> 
> Good thing you did your test yesterday! It's currently 34* here, winds still clipping pretty good, and snow showers predicted for tomorrow! :shock:
> 
> I'm ready for Spring now!!!!



Its freezing here in Louisville and spiting snow!

I'm currently painting the soon to be baby's room. One more coat and I'm done for today and going to work on the boat. :?


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats! When's the future angler due?


----------



## Jim

pbw said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> pbw,
> 
> Good thing you did your test yesterday! It's currently 34* here, winds still clipping pretty good, and snow showers predicted for tomorrow! :shock:
> 
> I'm ready for Spring now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its freezing here in Louisville and spiting snow!
> 
> I'm currently painting the soon to be baby's room. One more coat and I'm done for today and going to work on the boat. :?
Click to expand...


spent all day priming and painting....I feel your pain.


----------



## Popeye

pbw said:


> I didn't really notice a difference in stableness (is this a word?) in 3/4 or 3/8.



I think Stability is the word you're looking for.


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> Congrats! When's the future angler due?



2008 Fathers day. :shock:


----------



## pbw

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> pbw,
> 
> Good thing you did your test yesterday! It's currently 34* here, winds still clipping pretty good, and snow showers predicted for tomorrow! :shock:
> 
> I'm ready for Spring now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its freezing here in Louisville and spiting snow!
> 
> I'm currently painting the soon to be baby's room. One more coat and I'm done for today and going to work on the boat. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> spent all day priming and painting....I feel your pain.
Click to expand...


What are you painting?


----------



## pbw

Okay I'm spending the rest of the day in the garage.

Got my wiring and connectors today! Hope to get the wiring run so i can put the decking on. Then work on the attaching decking and finishing out storage boxes.....


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Good luck, hope you get a bunch done. Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Waterwings

alumacraftjoe said:


> Good luck, hope you get a bunch done. Looking forward to more pictures!



Ditto


----------



## pbw

Dink! Was a slow day yesterday.

Got the wires ran using the lower v's in the hull. Debated running them in the side V but I'm not planning on covering the side ones. 







Didn't hook any wires up yet, as I need my decking installed. So then I started putting coats of water proofing on the 3/8 decking....... nothing exciting here no photos.......

Then I built up a mount for the trolling motor using 2x4 and plywood took lots of photos but my dang memory card won't transfer them. Running disk check on it now and its repairing some places hope they will transfer after this!


----------



## Waterwings

Hope you get the pics to run. Do you have any splices in the wiring that runs along the bottom of the boat? Just thinking about water-proofing the splices so as not to cause any shorts if/when water gets in the bilge. I bought some Liquid Tape for electrical use at Lowe's. Works well once it's dry (doesn't take too long). The built-in dauber in the bottle could be a little smaller though for applying the stuff to small pieces. I did drop a spot or two in the bilge of my boat when doing the wires for the bilge pump, and when I wiped it off it took the green paint right with it :shock:


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> Hope you get the pics to run. Do you have any splices in the wiring that runs along the bottom of the boat? Just thinking about water-proofing the splices so as not to cause any shorts if/when water gets in the bilge. I bought some Liquid Tape for electrical use at Lowe's. Works well once it's dry (doesn't take too long). The built-in dauber in the bottle could be a little smaller though for applying the stuff to small pieces. I did drop a spot or two in the bilge of my boat when doing the wires for the bilge pump, and when I wiped it off it took the green paint right with it :shock:



No Splices......


----------



## pbw

Well all my trolling motor mount photos are gone but I may redo the mount..

I've bonded two 2x4'a together. It works but I'm sure there is a better way...... I'm up for thoughts.

My current hold up is where to mount fuse/breakers, and switches...


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Looking great. I am no help on the mount as that is similar to the mount on my jon., however mine is at an angle so that the motor is in the center of the boat when in the water. I think I like yours better, much more deck space when motor is stowed. If you ever need company taking it on a trip when you get her done let me know.


----------



## pbw

Okay did some work today.... Basicly mounting decking and cutting holes for under deck storage( they look small on photos but they are pretty good size). Then made a list of all items I need to complete.

Carpet from lowes, Going today to purchase.
Trolling motor plugs - ordered.
Fuses holders - ordered
Eletrical switches - ordered
Wiring loom - ordered


I need thoughts on where to mount fish finder display..... Near front most part of boat, or on the lower decking..




































Photo above is view looking down from where I'm mounting seat, infront of storage.


----------



## pbw

alumacraftjoe said:


> Looking great. I am no help on the mount as that is similar to the mount on my jon., however mine is at an angle so that the motor is in the center of the boat when in the water. I think I like yours better, much more deck space when motor is stowed. If you ever need company taking it on a trip when you get her done let me know.




Deal most of my friends have stopped fishing. :?


----------



## redbug

SO far so good, I would place the depth finder as it is located in the bottom photo. 
You might want to think about moving you trolling motor a bit towards the center of the boat It doesn't need to be centered but the closer the better 

at the side you may have trouble with boat control..


----------



## pbw

redbug said:


> SO far so good, I would place the depth finder as it is located in the bottom photo.
> You might want to think about moving you trolling motor a bit towards the center of the boat It doesn't need to be centered but the closer the better
> 
> at the side you may have trouble with boat control..



I've been wonder about trolling motor mount locations. I notice tracker does some of their alum boat mounts like mine but noone ever told me how they track in water.... I'm going to put carpet on the lower decking first, then go out and do on water test with trolling motor mount location before carpeting that deck.


----------



## Popeye

I like the fish finder right where it is at too. I have a tracker and the TM is located along the pport edge BUT the edge it is on points towards the center of the bow. When I put the TM in the water it is pert near center.


----------



## redbug

flounderhead59 said:


> I like the fish finder right where it is at too. I have a tracker and the TM is located along the pport edge BUT the edge it is on points towards the center of the bow. When I put the TM in the water it is pert near center.


That is how my tin boat was set up doesnt take much to get it there.


----------



## Waterwings

Looking good!


----------



## alumacraftjoe

pbw said:


> alumacraftjoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great. I am no help on the mount as that is similar to the mount on my jon., however mine is at an angle so that the motor is in the center of the boat when in the water. I think I like yours better, much more deck space when motor is stowed. If you ever need company taking it on a trip when you get her done let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal most of my friends have stopped fishing. :?
Click to expand...



Really looking good! Let me know anytime you want to hit the water. Hopefully it will warm up early this spring!


----------



## pbw

GREAT! The seller on e-bay just shipping my trolling motor plugs today! :roll: Yet I purchased it awhile back!


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Never know what kind of service you will get from ebay... I got really screwed on a trailer. Anyway you must have got a good deal on the plugs as they are available at several local locations. Hope the project is going well I am ready for some more pics to motivate me to find the time to work on my boat :lol:


----------



## pbw

alumacraftjoe said:


> Never know what kind of service you will get from ebay... I got really screwed on a trailer. Anyway you must have got a good deal on the plugs as they are available at several local locations. Hope the project is going well I am ready for some more pics to motivate me to find the time to work on my boat :lol:



 it needs to warm up so I can put down carpet


----------



## alumacraftjoe

i hear that. One part of my project is to paint the boat which I would like to do before decking and carpet. I borrowed the heater from my baseball pressbox and it heats up the garage to 60 degrees pretty easily. Anyway we are supposed to get back into the 50's by the end of the weekend.


----------



## pbw

alumacraftjoe said:


> i hear that. One part of my project is to paint the boat which I would like to do before decking and carpet. I borrowed the heater from my baseball pressbox and it heats up the garage to 60 degrees pretty easily. Anyway we are supposed to get back into the 50's by the end of the weekend.



wait......your baseball pressbox? What do you do for a living?


----------



## alumacraftjoe

I am a teacher and varsity high school baseball coach.


----------



## pbw

alumacraftjoe said:


> I am a teacher and varsity high school baseball coach.



Nice!


----------



## pbw

Okay not much going on with my project. I need the temps to get above 65 for the carpet glue. If the weather doesn't agree I'm going to borrow a couple of heaters and pump up the heat in my garage to 75.

Got all the wiring parts. I put the plug on the trolling motor, unsure where to mount the female end of the plus yet. I'll figure this out tomorrow.


----------



## alumacraftjoe

pbw said:


> Okay not much going on with my project. I need the temps to get above 65 for the carpet glue. If the weather doesn't agree I'm going to borrow a couple of heaters and pump up the heat in my garage to 75.
> 
> Got all the wiring parts. I put the plug on the trolling motor, unsure where to mount the female end of the plus yet. I'll figure this out tomorrow.



I got that heater I was talking about so if you want I could bring it by sometime and give you a hand with the carpet as well.


----------



## pbw

The sun is out its 58 outside plus two small heaters in my garage to make the garage temps 75! I put down one piece of the carpeting! Alumcraftjoe I may have to take you up on the heater rest of the week is looking cold doubt my heater could keep the temps in my garage 75.

Carpet is Lowes Marine Grade.


Seat isn't mounted just looking at placements. 

I removed my trolling motor mount after everyones thoughts going to move it tonight or tomorrow.












Trolling motor power plug, wiring is complete. Just need to wrap up all the connections in the back of boat.


----------



## Jim

Looks good PBW!


----------



## redbug

It won't be long before you are casting your way into the tinboats slide show!!

nice work

Wayne


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Looks Great! Let me know if you need the heater... it has a temp setting on it and I had no problem getting the garage above 60 even when temps were in single digits awhile back.


----------



## pbw

Okay my progress is slow moving  between work and other project at home and dang cold weather!

Over the weekend I moved my trolling motor mount per everyones suggestion.

While moving it figured I better wrap the block of wood in carpet, and before mounting the block of wood to the plywood that mounts to the boat I better put a rough cut of the piece of carpet between block of wood and piece of plywood. The carpet on the very front most decking is not finished product its still needs to be glued down and trimmed out.

I mounted the trolling motor to the wood with some nice wood bolts. The block of wood to the plywood with bolts and nuts ( photos to come later). I mounted this piece to the front of the boat with some monster rivets that I borrow a gun to install. Then I seen the other post about those bolts/rivets bps has and now I'm jealous.






























Does this meet the requirements of tinboaterz :nail:biter:


----------



## Jim

Yes it does! Looks killer man!


----------



## Waterwings

Looks good!  

One day warm weather _will_ return to Ky and everyone can get some fishing done!


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> Looks good!
> 
> One day warm weather _will_ return to Ky and everyone can get some fishing done!



I wish I still have to trim that carpet and glue it down. Then the same with the lids.

I'm putting the rear deck on hold till next year.


----------



## Nickk

that looks great!

BTW,
Did you go off ot the seat as you reference to level? 

Any pics of the rod locker access?


----------



## pbw

Nickk said:


> that looks great!
> 
> BTW,
> Did you go off ot the seat as you reference to level?
> 
> Any pics of the rod locker access?



Yes I used the seats to stay level for decking.

The rod locker access will come when I redo the rear decking. Access to the rod locker area will be between the middle bench and rear bench area.


----------



## pbw

progress...take a lunch break been working all this morning. Planned to do this yesterday but AT&T Mux at work took a dump...






















Ignore the heater I use to dry the carpet glue 






















Replaced the carpet on the flooring...





Hatches have carpet! hitches and hardware soon!












:shock:


----------



## Jim

great work there PBW! Are you sure your not a finish carpenter or something?


----------



## Waterwings

Looks great! Does your wife know you have her rolling pin out there, lol!?


----------



## Popeye

Guess me and my boat will have to make a road trip when it comes time to recarpet mine. Looks very nice.


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> Looks great! Does your wife know you have her rolling pin out there, lol!?



Hey you gave me the thought to use it!


----------



## Waterwings

pbw said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Does your wife know you have her rolling pin out there, lol!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you gave me the thought to use it!
Click to expand...



Sshhh, if you're in trouble don't mention my name, lol ! :lol:


----------



## FishingBuds

good fit on the doors, did you trim them back smaller than the opening for carpet clearance? I'm wondering if I should do this?


----------



## pbw

FishingBuds said:


> good fit on the doors, did you trim them back smaller than the opening for carpet clearance? I'm wondering if I should do this?



Yes I took in account for carpet thickness on the openings.


----------



## pbw

Okay spent the rest of the evening yesterday working on the middle floor decking carpet. This week I've got my new heat gun  I'm going to "reform" the sides of the carpet better and do some molding to some of the carpet edges. The rear of front decking carpet edge needs to be glued down, and formed.

This week also, hack up the previous owners rear decking to work with outboard.

Opened the garage and took these photos today.


----------



## Waterwings

Looks great! When we going fishing, lol


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> Looks great! When we going fishing, lol



I hoping to get this thing knock out in the next week and half! Then I'm game for hitting Mcneely or one of those Warm water southern indiana lakes.

Plus I'm going to buy one of those transom BPS Trolling motor 40# on sale for 119.


----------



## Waterwings

> Plus I'm going to buy one of those transom BPS Trolling motor 40# on sale for 119.



Are you talking about the Prowler brand that BPS carries?


----------



## FishingBuds

Looken good, hey PBW where do ya got your transducer at?

Do you have experiance with it on the transom and bow if so, which one do you like better and why?

Picked up my first fishfinder last week and just wondering what location is best for the transducer.


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> Plus I'm going to buy one of those transom BPS Trolling motor 40# on sale for 119.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the Prowler brand that BPS carries?
Click to expand...


Yes..Have you heard anything about them?


----------



## pbw

FishingBuds said:


> Looken good, hey PBW where do ya got your transducer at?
> 
> Do you have experiance with it on the transom and bow if so, which one do you like better and why?
> 
> Picked up my first fishfinder last week and just wondering what location is best for the transducer.



I'm in the same "boat" as you. Its my first fish finder unsure where to mount it.


----------



## Waterwings

pbw said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I'm going to buy one of those transom BPS Trolling motor 40# on sale for 119.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the Prowler brand that BPS carries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes..Have you heard anything about them?
Click to expand...


When I went to BPS Nashville this past summer I was headed there with the intent to buy one, but they were out of the one I wanted. I did look at the display model and changed my mind. I'm sure they're okay, but the shaft looked flimsy and the telescoping handle seemed real loose, but that might have been because it was a display model. I went with a MinnKota 40# Endura instead. Cost me a couple more bucks, but I'm happy with it, although I wish I would've gone with more thrust, but that was additional $$ I didn't have to spend at that time.


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the Prowler brand that BPS carries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..Have you heard anything about them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to BPS Nashville this past summer I was headed there with the intent to buy one, but they were out of the one I wanted. I did look at the display model and changed my mind. I'm sure they're okay, but the shaft looked flimsy and the telescoping handle seemed real loose, but that might have been because it was a display model. I went with a MinnKota 40# Endura instead. Cost me a couple more bucks, but I'm happy with it, although I wish I would've gone with more thrust, but that was additional $$ I didn't have to spend at that time.
Click to expand...


Ah I'll look and see. I just want a cheap rear tm for when I'm moving around small lakes. I been watching Craigslist.org for used one but can't find any good ones.


----------



## Waterwings

After I asked the guy at BPS about who made them he told me he believes the Prowler's were made by MotorGuide. The head unit and lower unit look like MotorGuide's stuff. The one I looked at was a display model that probably a 1,000 people had messed with, so it was fairly worn-out.


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> After I asked the guy at BPS about who made them he told me he believes the Prowler's were made by MotorGuide. The head unit and lower unit look like MotorGuide's stuff. The one I looked at was a display model that probably a 1,000 people had messed with, so it was fairly worn-out.



I heard the same about the maker.


----------



## alumacraftjoe

PBW,

I have a 44lb thrust Minkota you might be able to use for the transom. You could probably just borrow it until you get an outboard. It's not brand new, but in great shape and hardly if ever gets used anymore.


----------



## Popeye

There ain't nuthin' wrong with MotorGuide. Mine werks great and the time my main battery died and I was already trolling I just used the TM to troll back to the dock. I was only about 1/2 mile from the pier but it was upstream. Dialed her up to 5 and took off.


----------



## Waterwings

I like MotorGuide. Have a 54# on the bow, and a MinnKota 40# on the back. The Tracker had a MG 46# on the bow of it. Not one bit of trouble with it.


----------



## FishingBuds

pbw I bought a Transom mount MinnKota endura last week at BP it is a 55# and was $239 w/$60 mail in rebate, still going on. I'm going to flip the head around and mount on the bow


----------



## switchback

All of cabela's transom mount tm's have a rebate right now.


----------



## pbw

Quick Post:

I removed the rear decking made by previous owner, probably the only decent thing he made. I cut it down to size so I can operate a tiller motor from the decking yet its still a deck for rear person to fish from. Then i put on some carpet .

Going out to dinner, when I return I'll post photos... Later tonight o dark 30 I'll be wiring. I've got big plans to go fishing in said boat on Sunday :shock: 

Saturday  I may visit the bass pro shop in Cincy. ( I collect tshirts from them  )


----------



## pbw

The paddle is for size reference its 4ft long. 

Now I need hinges/handles for hatches. Cover hatch for hole under rear bench


----------



## asinz

Thats looking great, how do you like the anchor mate?


----------



## pbw

asinz said:


> Thats looking great, how do you like the anchor mate?



Its nice, today I'm going to get a drift anchor.


----------



## GregDuncan

We need to get are boat together and fish sometime i live out in bullitt county


----------



## Jim

GregDuncan said:


> We need to get are boat together and fish sometime i live out in bullitt county



Hi Greg,
Welcome to the site!


Jim


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Welcome aboard Greg. I am not too far away either just across river in Indiana.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome aboard Greg - I am a Uof L guy so no need to use the secret KY code :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, Greg! We moved here from Bullitt County (Hillview) 12 yrs ago.


----------



## Waterwings

Looks good!


----------



## pbw

Front deck is good. Waiting on a dry cell battery to fit under rear decking where the hole is under the rear seat then I'm putting a carpet cover on it.

The front decking I just need my hinges and handles put on but I sent back the first pair I ordered. Then I'm going to finish out the inside of the hatches.

I got a BPS trolling motor. Seems pretty nice, got both trolling motors wired up and on fuses to the big battery under the rear hatch.

Front seat I don't know where I want it mounted, I'll probably use the same type of mount I used in the rear. I need a post to raise up the rear seat too.


----------



## Jim

almost done man! You must be psyched!

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Waterwings

Wow, fantastic job! 8) 

I noticed a license plate on the trailer :?: . Jefferson County requiring those for boat trailers now?


----------



## asinz

That looks great, you have done an awesome job.


----------



## Nickk

wow, that came out great!

well done!


----------



## switchback

That turned out great.


----------



## bassboy1

Looks great! Now time to catch some fish.

One suggestion here. Your trailer needs a bit of attention. It is a bit too short for the boat. Here is why that is important. Especially once you get an outboard, a large majority of the weight is pressing down on the transom, or at least, it is close, with your stern battery and such. So, unless the bunks extend past the transom, the boat may develop a bit of a hook in the bottom shape. A flat bottom is especially prone to this, due to its shape. Extending the bunks that far probably wouldn't help that much, as the wood will flex with the boat. 

Probably are going to wanna extend that tongue a bit. Do those trailers in a box have a bolted on tongue? If so, you just need to get a longer piece of steel, paint it, drill a couple holes, and bolt it on. Most steelyards will cut it to your exact dimensions.


----------



## pbw

Jim said:


> almost done man! You must be psyched!
> 
> =D> =D> =D>



Thanks Man. I'm ready to go fishing.


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> Wow, fantastic job! 8)
> 
> I noticed a license plate on the trailer :?: . Jefferson County requiring those for boat trailers now?



Thanks, no license isn't required in KY unless traveling out of state I'm planning on visiting some southern indiana lakes.


----------



## pbw

bassboy1 said:


> Looks great! Now time to catch some fish.
> 
> 
> Probably are going to wanna extend that tongue a bit. Do those trailers in a box have a bolted on tongue? If so, you just need to get a longer piece of steel, paint it, drill a couple holes, and bolt it on. Most steelyards will cut it to your exact dimensions.



Yup its all bolt together, I'm going to do exactly what you talk about here. Just need to find source for steel I need.


----------



## steel CURTain

Your boat looks awesome, man!! I really like it!!


----------



## gvguwec

The boat looks very professional. Quick question non decking related...You said you had no pickup to get plywood with and I am assuming that you would be pulling it with one of the cars in the background. I just sold my truck and bought a car with a 4banger in it and am planning on pulling my 12ft v hull with it but i am a bit worried how it will pull. How does yours do or anybody elses with a car pulling it? My trailer has the same 4.80x8 tires and i would guess its about the same length as your boat is longer than mine.


----------



## pbw

gvguwec said:


> The boat looks very professional. Quick question non decking related...You said you had no pickup to get plywood with and I am assuming that you would be pulling it with one of the cars in the background. I just sold my truck and bought a car with a 4banger in it and am planning on pulling my 12ft v hull with it but i am a bit worried how it will pull. How does yours do or anybody elses with a car pulling it? My trailer has the same 4.80x8 tires and i would guess its about the same length as your boat is longer than mine.



I pull my boat and other things with my 2000 toyota camry 4 cyl. Its rated towing max of 2000 pounds. It tows the boat with no problem. Some 4 banger fwd cars don't have a towing rating the camrys/accords still do.


----------



## gvguwec

Thanks PBW. I have a saturn with a 2.2l its rated for 1000 only but I know my little boat only weighs a couple hundred pounds. I havnt hooked it up yet to a car so I was still a little leary.


----------



## bcritch

Looks great man! I'm getting ready to start my conversion this weekend and I will be stealing most of your ideas. :lol: I will be doing something very similiar to your conversion on my boat.


----------



## pbw

Okay finishing up some loose end tomorrow morning its going to "NOT RAIN" for a few hours I'm going to run to local lake and give her a "SEA" Trial.

Front seat mount installed.












Now I need tomorrow to come. I'll post some videos of her floating in the water and hopefully running down the lake with the 5 hp.


----------



## Waterwings

Cool! What's the closest lake that allows gas motors?

Boat has turned out great, pbw! 8)


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> Cool! What's the closest lake that allows gas motors?
> 
> Boat has turned out great, pbw! 8)



Taylorsville Lake 3,000 acres https://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/tay/ about 20 miles.


----------



## Waterwings

Forgot about Taylorsville Lake. Also didn't realize it was managed by the Corps of Engineers. Have fun and be safe. Supposed to be cold again this weekend.


----------



## pbw

See my fishing report of Taylorsville lake flooded!

Went to McNeely to try out the boat it worked great. I took my 2nd battery to use for testing best placement. I may remove the small one and just use the monster large one in the photos. Current battery is under the front deck I'm going to post these new wiring photos soon.

( Didn't get to try the outboard, this lake is electric only)
(front seat is way too high! I have yet to return it to bps, the lowest setting I can't touch my feet on the decking and I'm 6 ft tall!)


----------



## Waterwings

The front seat does sit high, dosen't it. Any other boats out there today? I'm still planning on fishing McNeely come warm weather. How's the trailer parking area. Plenty of room to turn around if needed?

43* here today and windy again. 

Boat looks great! 8)


----------



## pbw

Waterwings said:


> The front seat does sit high, dosen't it. Any other boats out there today? I'm still planning on fishing McNeely come warm weather. How's the trailer parking area. Plenty of room to turn around if needed?
> 
> 43* here today and windy again.
> 
> Boat looks great! 8)



One other person on mcneely they were cat fishing.

They can park about 15-20 car/truck with trailer. I can turn my car around easy. They have a drive thru system for larger cars/boats.


----------



## Waterwings

> They can park about 15-20 car/truck with trailer. I can turn my car around easy. They have a drive thru system for larger cars/boats.



Sound good!


----------



## FishingBuds

Most excellent job  

I like the silver edges(trim), nice touch.

question on the anchor buddy, the mount on the transom, secure?
what I mean is I would worry about hauling it and that sucker commen loose or worse. If it is that good I just might look into invetsing in one also.

man sweet job, hate to see it get dirty huh :lol:


----------



## captclay

Great job PBW.


----------



## Tompatt

hey how did u get that front pedestal onto the deck?


----------



## pbw

tompatt said:


> hey how did u get that front pedestal onto the deck?



The seat it bolts to the joists.


----------



## seaarc

Hello all. Great forum you have here. I have been looking around a little picking up ideas for my MV1448 Sea Arc I would like to modify. Great job pbw looks profesional.

Dave


----------



## Jim

seaarc said:


> Hello all. Great forum you have here. I have been looking around a little picking up ideas for my MV1448 Sea Arc I would like to modify. Great job pwb looks profesional.
> 
> Dave




Welcome Dave!

Thank for joining!


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Nice work PBW! It really turned out great!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, seaarc!


----------



## Old Bill

Hey pbw! Your last message was in April!! :shock: 

I'm dying to know how well your boat did this summer!  

You do excellence work, and I enjoyed viewing the many great photos!


----------



## pbw

Old Bill said:


> Hey pbw! Your last message was in April!! :shock:
> 
> I'm dying to know how well your boat did this summer!
> 
> You do excellence work, and I enjoyed viewing the many great photos!




Its been doing good, I've had it out maybe a 12 times. Been working on my 5 hp b&s, which I'll post about soon to help people out who have bought them(fyi dont change the exhaust and change the stock pull cord). The boat is good tweaked some items and need to make a follow up post. Right now the trailer is killing me, harbor freight trailer FTL.


----------



## baptistpreach

PBW, I want to thank you so much for all your work. I'm doing one right now, and pretty well using you as a guide to do it. Those Strong's ties have been a lifesaver! I'll post pics asap, I'm only planning on doing 3 rows of support instead of four, and I'm doing my rear deck a little different. I think I should still have enough support though. I also got my carpet from lowes.


----------



## pbw

baptistpreach said:


> PBW, I want to thank you so much for all your work. I'm doing one right now, and pretty well using you as a guide to do it. Those Strong's ties have been a lifesaver! I'll post pics asap, I'm only planning on doing 3 rows of support instead of four, and I'm doing my rear deck a little different. I think I should still have enough support though. I also got my carpet from lowes.



Nice..... Where are you located at?


----------



## ben2go

What kind of upgrades are you doing to the Briggs?I read that Briggs was discontinuing the outboard line up.Do you know if this is true?


----------



## baptistpreach

PBW, 

I was wondering about your deck installation, tonight I'm planning on finishing cutting the front deck or at least getting a cardboard template to jigsaw it for a perfect fit. Did you carpet before installing the deck or did you install the deck then carpet? Also, how did you get the deck to attach? Seems like if I screw the deck down to the supports, then glue then carpet, the deck will be pretty "permanently" installed. Thanks, I've been wondering about this one, and hopefully soon, I should be there so I appreciate all your help!


----------



## pbw

I used cardboard and made a template. Then cut wood, installed said wood. I put carpet down later.


----------



## baptistpreach

So did you just drill screws in the deck to the supports and glue later? I was wondering if there was a good way to install carpet first, then install the deck. I finally cut my deck for the front out, it wasn't nearly as tight as I wanted, but you live and learn. I guess its inevitable to make some mistakes seeing this is the first time I've ever worked with wood. :?


----------



## Popeye

My Tracker carpet is glued to the boards (with several inches of carpet overlapped on the back) and then screwed to the mounting bracket with flat head screws. Even with the short nap of the carpet you can't see the screwheads. From what I've read from guys that have done some previous mods, you need to take in account the carpet thickness when installing hatches in the decked area. You'll have to cut the hatch covers smaller to allow for the carpet.


----------



## pbw

baptistpreach said:


> So did you just drill screws in the deck to the supports and glue later? I was wondering if there was a good way to install carpet first, then install the deck. I finally cut my deck for the front out, it wasn't nearly as tight as I wanted, but you live and learn. I guess its inevitable to make some mistakes seeing this is the first time I've ever worked with wood. :?




Yes I screwed the wood deck down to ribs. Then later put down glue and carpet. If its your first time next time will only be better.


----------



## who pooted?

What/how did you paint your boat?


----------



## ho_shi

sweet lookin ride!!!

I got a 14 ft 60ish (forget year) jon That I built a deck on and fixing to redo this year. Was a temp/permant thing, Like it but was a temp trial. 


Why did you slope the floor to the front? (noone else notice that?)

What paint did you use? I put on bedliner on the bottom of mine after sandin and primer and it is coming off already.

with everything in it and you how low does it sit?? I did my deck (smaller) out of 2x4 and 3/4 both green wood. mine sits about level with the center side rail.

i run my wires thru the sides in that center rail. Mine was 4 or 6 guage 4 wire in 1 sheith. 2 hots and 1 ground with extra wire for added use. My trolling motor plug has a origional Stay N Charge attached to it so that I can charge my 2 deep cycle TM bats while driving. (https://www.stayncharge.com) On the front I have a Endura 40 lb thrust TM... I didnt do any seats as I am accustomed to standing but when I redo it I will this time.


----------



## Popeye

The floor doesn't look like it is sloped fwd. Looks more like bow rise creating an optical illusion. Sharp looking rig.


----------



## ho_shi

heres where i noticed it if you look at the top edge (gunnel?) then towards the font it slopes down. Is it really a tropical dillusion??? I thought it might a been made this way for a reason. Looks like it drops to just barely below the front deck (the alum one)


----------



## pbw

Its not slant, its level, and level when on the water. The body rails aren't level. They run at angle.


----------



## baptistpreach

What kind of paint did you use for the inside and outside? Thanks, I FINALLY finished doing all my carpetting, I'll post pics soon.


----------



## pbw

baptistpreach said:


> What kind of paint did you use for the inside and outside? Thanks, I FINALLY finished doing all my carpetting, I'll post pics soon.




The previous owner painted the boat using single stage automotive paint.


----------



## Waterwings

pbw, good to see you posting again! 8)


----------



## CrappieReaper

What a great looking boat! You can be proud of what you have.


----------



## smoody

PBW, have you had any issues with corrosion from the strong ties touching the ribs? I plan to do the same thing but am getting mixed suggestions, all are appreciated but would like to here first hand from someone with the setup


----------



## MikeA57

PBW,
I just saw your thread man and had to check it out when I realized you were from L'ville!! Then you start talking about McNeely Lake and I grew up right around there. Grew up on Zenith way off of the Outer Loop right by Hi-Li swim club (if it's still called that) and I used to ride my bike out to McNeely all the time. (Also spent some time observing the submarine races out there too. :lol: [-X :lol: ) I'll be up in Louisville for Easter - maybe we could hook up and go fishing? Your boat turned out awesome man. Very sweet and excellent craftsmanship.

Mike


----------



## pbw

MikeA57 said:


> PBW,
> I just saw your thread man and had to check it out when I realized you were from L'ville!! Then you start talking about McNeely Lake and I grew up right around there. Grew up on Zenith way off of the Outer Loop right by Hi-Li swim club (if it's still called that) and I used to ride my bike out to McNeely all the time. (Also spent some time observing the submarine races out there too. :lol: [-X :lol: ) I'll be up in Louisville for Easter - maybe we could hook up and go fishing? Your boat turned out awesome man. Very sweet and excellent craftsmanship.
> 
> Mike



Hey Mike sorry I missed your post! I was out of town for Easter but next time you are in town shoot me an e-mail we can go Casting at McNeely........


----------



## pbw

smoody said:


> PBW, have you had any issues with corrosion from the strong ties touching the ribs? I plan to do the same thing but am getting mixed suggestions, all are appreciated but would like to here first hand from someone with the setup




No issues yet, just today I got the boat out from under the back porch and took the two tarps off(ITS A TARRRRPPP!!!!!!!!!!)! Everything looks great still. I can post pics of it if you wish! Last fishing trip of 08 it took a hard rain on me while I was fishing all the wood and ties.


----------



## Brine

pbw,

Do you still have your TM mounted that way? It seems like it would be easy to break something with it up in the stowed postion if you were to hit a boat dock or something. I am looking for feedback on a build I will be doing soon. 

Thanks


----------



## pbw

Brine said:


> pbw,
> 
> Do you still have your TM mounted that way? It seems like it would be easy to break something with it up in the stowed postion if you were to hit a boat dock or something. I am looking for feedback on a build I will be doing soon.
> 
> Thanks


Its the worst mounting position ever when stored. Some how it got over the trailer rear pole while unload in choppy water. My trailer license plate looked like a hard taco bell taco shell..I'm going to move it soon.


----------



## Brine

Sorry...but thanks for the info. Didn't think about getting on and off the trailer with it sticking out like that. Yes, I would end up snatching the whole motor off my deck I think.


----------



## MikeA57

pbw said:


> MikeA57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PBW,
> I just saw your thread man and had to check it out when I realized you were from L'ville!! Then you start talking about McNeely Lake and I grew up right around there. Grew up on Zenith way off of the Outer Loop right by Hi-Li swim club (if it's still called that) and I used to ride my bike out to McNeely all the time. (Also spent some time observing the submarine races out there too. :lol: [-X :lol: ) I'll be up in Louisville for Easter - maybe we could hook up and go fishing? Your boat turned out awesome man. Very sweet and excellent craftsmanship.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mike sorry I missed your post! I was out of town for Easter but next time you are in town shoot me an e-mail we can go Casting at McNeely........
Click to expand...


It's OK pbw, we got up there, had our fun and came on home. I would like to go some time though if I get up there other than at Thanksgiving and Easter, which are my usual times for coming up. But I'd love to if I can spare the time!

Mike


----------



## pbw

Just e-mail me next time you are coming to town.


----------



## heman

What an amazing build!! I stumbled across this post as I was looking into 2x2 or aluminum to frame my Duroboat.


----------



## Hunter5410

I just put in closed cell flotation foam which turned out great. 16’ used 1.5 gallons mixed 50/50. I bought a saw that cut it flat for my new floor.


----------

